# Women's Darker Side



## Jade Tigress (Dec 3, 2009)

A woman was in town on a shopping trip.  She began her day finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in the second.  In the third, everything had just been reduced by 50 percent when her mobile phone rang.

It was a female doctor notifying her that her husband had just been in a terrible car accident and was in critical condition in the ICU.  The woman told the doctor to inform her husband where she was and that she'd be there as soon as possible.  As she hung up she realized she was leaving what was shaping up to be her best day ever in the boutiques.  She decided to get in a couple of more shops before heading to the hospital.

She ended up shopping the rest of the morning, finishing her trip with a cup of coffee and a beautiful chocolate cake  slice, compliments of the last shop.  She was jubilant.

_Then she remembered her husband.__
_
Feeling guilty, she dashed to the hospital.  She saw the doctor in the corridor and asked about her husband's condition.  The lady doctor glared at her and shouted, 'You went ahead and finished your shopping trip, didn't you!  I hope you're proud of yourself!  While you were out for the past four hours enjoying yourself in town, your husband has been languishing in the Intensive Care Unit!  It's just as well you went ahead and finished, because it will more than likely be the last shopping trip you ever take!  For the rest of his life he will require round-the-clock care. And he will now be your career!'

At this the woman broke down and sobbed.  The lady doctor then chuckled and said, 'I'm just pulling your leg.  He's dead.  Show me what you bought.'


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2009)

:uhohh:

:lol:​


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2009)

... and this is really why men honestly shouldn't be messing with women. 
Sheesh...


Good one Pam


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 3, 2009)

Dead husband means inheritance that means more shopping :angel: Ahhh the circle of life continues!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 3, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Dead husband means inheritance that means more shopping :angel: Ahhh the circle of life continues!


Unless of course the wife blew all of the inheritance money shopping.


----------

